# PRAISE FOR CFRC/Ds



## kincanucks (8 Feb 2006)

Please indicate at which CFRC that you applied to within the last three years and have a positive and relatively problem-free processing experience and post why that was (professional and knowledgeable staff, good clean facilities, speedy processing, etc.).  If you applied at a Detachment please post which one.  Thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Feb 2006)

How recently do you want to limit the experiences to?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Feb 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How recently do you want to limit the experiences to?



Thanks. Within the last three years.


----------



## Zee (8 Feb 2006)

The CFRC I applied to was located in Mississauga so I'm guessing that's a detatchment from the Toronto CFRC. In any case throughout the entire application process things seemed to move quite smoothly. The staff were largely available when needed for questions and very polite and straight forward. The whole process took not much over 2 months with the only problem being a small scheduling conflict pushing my interview back a day which in reality isn't a big problem at all. I recieved my calls when I was told I'd recieve my calls. Completed my medical, physical, CFAT and interview without having to wait much more than ten minutes after entering the CFRC. Overall a friendly, speedy staff who knew their stuff and more importantly knew how to make people comfortable. The staff even let me make a call home on their busy phones. However I am upset that I didn't qualify for the complimentary Swedish masseuse or Air Miles


----------



## Spazz (9 Feb 2006)

Mine is in North Bay, would that be a detachment of Ottawa? Would be great if you could clarify before I vote, thanks.


----------



## PViddy (9 Feb 2006)

Well, i "voted" for Hamilton to stay on the island  ;D , since my app ended up at CFRC/D Kitchener.  Nothing but praise for that cnetre.  Everyone was very professional, helpful and easy going.  Once my App got to the RC, it wasn't more than three weeks before everything was done! fantastic!

cheers and *Thank you* Kin C. and the RC teams

PV


----------



## BCCanuck (9 Feb 2006)

CFRC detachment in Victoria, BC; I checked CFRC Vancouver.  I handed in all my paperwork back in September 2005, they offered lots of help, gave me all the information I needed and suggested trades that I might be interested in.  They told me to expect to leave for BMQ in late January/early February, and I ended up getting the call last month advising me that my course date was Feb 20th, so they were very accurate too.  All in all, it was a very positive experience.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Feb 2006)

To be honest, in the duration of my initial joining and OT, I've gotten what i expected out of the CFRC. Obviously some bumps in the road, but it could have been an incredibly frustrating experience if it were not for the staff at CFRC Toronto. Obviously, like anywheres, i've run into the odd individual who must have been having a bad day, but for the most part, the staff made the difference between a raise in morale, and blood pressure.


----------



## Hansol (9 Feb 2006)

Applied at CFRC Calgary. Got my paperwork in Oct 27. Ship off to BMQ Feb 18th. I've been told that that time-frame is rather quick. My only complaints are the Christmas break happened to be right in the middle of the process, and that if you called your file manager and left a message, rarely would they phone you back. Other than that, everything went fairly smooth. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## dearryan (9 Feb 2006)

I believe that the Physicians Assistant (Vancouver RC) went above and beyond regarding some questions I had during my recruiting process. I was researching medical requirements for a particular trade that I am interested in pursuing. He contacted a couple of individuals (senior officers) back east and forwarded me their responses. This had nothing to do with the enrollment medical. And I got what I wanted in writting. 

Ryan


----------



## canadianblue (10 Feb 2006)

I thought that the CFRC at Edmonton was pretty good with my application, and did help me along the with the process well. The only problem I had was at the end of my recruiting process I was enlisted for the Infantry, and was given an offer for the PPCLI which I accepted. However I was told after the job offer that I basically had to choose between quitting out of the forces due to my vision, or go in for a different trade afterwards. I do wish that I was told about the chance more ahead of time instead of being told a few days after getting offered a job. I realize that it is out of the CFRC det hands, however a heads up to all recruits about the new vision standards atleast a few months ahead of time would have been more beneficial.


----------



## patt (10 Feb 2006)

I've noticed some people have voted for the CFRC in Frederiction, im wondering how the process went when dealing with them?


----------



## elminister (10 Feb 2006)

I have to give two thumbs up for CFRC Mississauga. The staff there where phenomenal, they made you want to join if I got cold-feet when you entered the doors.


----------



## annemarielyman (13 Feb 2006)

London handled both mine and my husband's files. They have been very helpful, informative and professional. A great experience.


----------



## Guy. E (13 Feb 2006)

:blotto: engage brain before opening mouth... gotcha

(could you edit away your post there please?)

thanks..


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Feb 2006)

I thought since I had to modify my post I would comment on my experience at CFRC Ottawa. 

I recently completed an online application that was handled by CFRC Ottawa. I have nothing but praise for the staff at CFRC Ottawa. They are professional, personable and are extremely knowledgeable. If they did not know the answer to a question, they would look into it and give you some feedback almost immediately which given the amount of applicants they receive, is extremely impressive. In fact, before I knew it, I was at the final stages of my application. I never once felt intimidated, inferior or mistreated. I also appreciated their honesty and experience in regards to career related questions. 

I would have to say to anyone in the Ottawa area who is apprehensive about visiting the centre or is intimidated by the Recruiters (as I once was); don't be. Ottawa does an excellent job at helping you through the process, getting your feet wet and answering any questions you may have.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Feb 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> :blotto: engage brain before opening mouth... gotcha
> 
> (could you edit away your post there please?)
> 
> thanks..



Done.


----------



## meni0n (13 Feb 2006)

Montreal staff were great. In 2003, took me 2 1/2 months to get into the reserves and about 8 months for my CT ( had to postpone interview due to QL3 so substract 2 months ).


----------



## punkd (14 Feb 2006)

CFRC Toronto - Oshawa detachment.
Excellent, always had good communications with them. They had good information to give out, didn't mind answering questions even if you had 1000 of them ;D 
Through the whole process (except xmas break) I was never much more than 2 weeks without some kind of communication with them. (usually setting up dates)

Some info on my situation: 21yrs old Applied for Full Time, Reg Force  Line Tech (was told it was closed by the Capt. during interview) / Sig Op / Infantry

Was called and given a job offer for Sig Op.. Heres my time line.

Nov. 25 - (roughly) handed in my application
Dec. 3   - CFAT
Dec. 19 - Medical
Jan. 11 - Interview
Feb. 1 - PT Test
Feb. 15 - Sworn In
Mar. 6 - Off to St Jean for BMQ

Cant complain about that, I even had to have some extra med sheets handed in. quick!


----------



## midgetcop (15 Feb 2006)

I've been pleased thus far with the Toronto CFRC. Despite the fact that I had to call them to finally get a date booked for my CFAT, the rest of my testing has been booked for early next month. The staff have been friendly, informative, and very encouraging. 

So far, thumbs up.


----------



## exo (3 Mar 2006)

I was extremely pleased with my File manager and in fact all the staff at CFRC Calgary.  It took me 2 months to get through the system and everytime I talked to my File manager she was almost as excited as I was to tell me the news that she had found out.

All in all it was a great couple of months with no hassles or even worries about how the process was going.


----------



## Fredster (3 Mar 2006)

CFRC Toronto people have been great so far.  They have been polite, informative, and willing to help me out.  They seemed to have forgotten about my application for a little while, but all I had to do was call them and politely ask them what's going on.  The man I spoke to was eager to help me and booked me for an aptitude test right there.  When visiting in person, recruiting staff were, again, polite and helpful.  I noticed that one recruiter was dealing with a person who seemed to be convinced that he was being brainwashed into joining the military, but the recruiter was very patient and explained things very carefully and concisely.  I appreciate their patience in dealing with potential recruits and think they set a great example for the Forces.


----------



## cgyflames01 (5 Mar 2006)

I was very please with CFRC Calgary, they were very patient with my problem..... I had to upgrade my chemistry for 5 months, and in that time they kept my file open, as well as contact with me.They also tried to get me credit for prior medical schooling. I was very impressed, and it was greatly appreciated.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2006)

Bump


----------



## Springroll (19 Apr 2006)

The file manager I have been dealing with recently at CFRC Halifax has been incredible.
She has been very knowledgeable and very motivating. 
Her information has been accurate and her people skills are awesome!

I have not dealt with to many of the staff at CFRC, but she is by far the best they have.


----------



## Collin.t (20 Apr 2006)

Alright my experience is a from 2001 (didn't read the first few posts), at the CFRC in Trois-Rivieres, I had no clue about the army at that point (I wasn't even aware you could pick your own trade). I met the recruiting officer about 2-3 times and we talked alot about my hobbies and what I wanted to do. So my initial selection was something like combat engineer, LCIS tech and cook. After a while he went back in his office and pulled out an information sheet for the communication research trade (wasn't displayed) which really fitted with what I wanted (except for the morse code part that we were both not aware of). The entire process was really quick, submitted my papers sometime in January and I was in St-Jean end of March.


----------



## Amsdell (21 Apr 2006)

CFRC Toronto.  Great experience, helpful staff.  I'm unable to comment on the promptness of my application as I myself had to postpone sertain parts of it, but I'd say processing time was pretty fast.


----------



## Jake (22 Apr 2006)

So far I've had only good experiences with the CFRC in Barrie. My physical and CFAT was done on April 18th and my interview and medical are on the 3rd of May. Everyone is very helpful and one of the recruiters who is obviously from eastern Canada has me cracking up everytime I go there.   I will vote as soon as the process is complete.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (25 Apr 2006)

Neither good, nor bad but a little strange for the Military I would think.

Applied through CFRC Kingston. App. submitted August 2004.

Attended Kingston recruiting, and was provided good information on my 3 choices.

On my second visit, I submitted the application, when I did, I expressed an Interest in Military Police on the advice of my father-in law. Even though my 3 choices were AVN tech, Aerospace controller, or ATC, whatever it's now called now and last was an Airframe tech.  The Sgt. still accepted my application and went ahead and provided me all the information for MP, another application etc. etc and the requirement to have a Police Foundations Diploma, which I do not have. The Sgt. was very informative and gave me all the info about getting in, component transfers etc. and was really beaming from ear to ear about my interest.  I went home and decided to do a one year police foundations program, which I am now about to enter. 

The kicker was, a week after I submitted my application I call the Sgt. back and advised him that I would not like my application to be processed at this time, as I am going to attend school, and complete a Police Foundations Diploma program, and reapply when complete. He was more than happy with that, and said I was making a good decision, etc. etc. At least he is showing an interest. Hopefully he will be there when I reapply next year.

Then I receive a call, in November of 2005 from a Cpl. at CFRC Kingston. "Hello Mr. xxxxxx this is Cpl. xxxx and we would like to book you in for your PT testing, CFAT, would you be available on such and such a date?". Wait a minute, I am not proceeding with my application at this time, this was communicated to Sgt. XXX back on Aug. xx. "Oh, well then, it would have been nice if you called us and told us this." Very rude and condescending I felt.

The Sgt. down there was excellent, full of info, and was very encouraged, but the rudeness of the admin clerk....a year and 4 months later was a little odd.
Anyway, I voted. I think there is certainly a lack of communication t when something like that happens.

Apollo


----------



## spr. mackinnon (25 Apr 2006)

I applied through CFRD Kitchener, in the fall of 2004, everything ran through very smoothly, and i have no complaints towards anything about my recruiting experience.


----------



## xmarcx (16 Jun 2006)

I wrote my CFAT and took my medical this morning at CFRC Ottawa, and I have to say that everyone was really friendly and nice, which impressed me since there were other candidates being pretty rude and impatient and generally acting like jerks and they just brushed it off. 

The Warrant Officer who did my Medical part 2 was really, really great - he realized I was nervous about the whole day in general and it was driving my pulse way up and he gave me some time to relax and breathe. 

Also, having all my tattoos inspected for offensive content was maybe the funniest thing that's happened to me in a long time, I think the W/O thought I was from another planet...bit of a cultural/generational gap...but he was very professional about it!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

CFRC Halifax was 2 days booking me for CFAT/med/interview after receiving my completed CT application.  2 weeks later I wrote the test and did the whole sha-bang.  Well done I thought.

Now...the waiting for an offer... :boring:


----------



## Jake (18 Jul 2006)

I've just received my call, so I voted for CFRC Toronto. Everyone has been very helpful and I went through the process quickly.

Handed in application online in early April.
April 18-Did my CFAT and my medical.
May 3-Did my physical and my interview.
A bill came up on my credit check so my application was put on hold until I paid it.
June 19-Bill paid and file was sent to Toronto for merit listing.
July 18-Got my call


----------



## windsorftw (19 Jul 2006)

I sent in my application to CFRC HAMILTON, Windsor Detachment.  Nothing but positive thoughts.  The staff was extremely helpful and very knowledgeable (I spent over an hour one day asking questions).  The facility was clean and brisk, and so far the process has been quite speedy.  I got a call 2 days after I sent in my application for my CFAT date, which is in 2 weeks.
Left me very impressed and in good spirits.  Hope the rest of the process is as fantastic as this.


----------



## windsorftw (20 Jul 2006)

Wow, I got a call today from the CFRC Detachment here in Windsor, and they were able to move my CFAT to a week earlier.  Great effort in calling me and asking if I wanted to write it earlier than originally planned.  I'm pumped now!


----------



## Kate723 (20 Jul 2006)

I applied at the CFRC detactment in Saint John, and everything has gone fine so far.  ;D The people were knowledgable, helpful, and really nice. They answered any questions I had, and anything they didn't know the answer to, they found the answer for me. They explained everything great. I have had an excellent recruiting process so far, cheers to the staff at the CFRC in Saint John!


----------



## Jake (20 Jul 2006)

> Like my tat??


Yup very nice, will have one of my own soon


----------



## windsorftw (22 Jul 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> Yup very nice, will have one of my own soon



Sweet   Only tattoo I'll ever get, good old Canadian Flag.  Though I may get a map of Canada some day, who knows.  Anyhow, we should stay on topic.  Do post your tattoo when you get it though!


----------



## GUNS (22 Jul 2006)

Don't you think that this survey is one-sided. ??? " Only positive results allowed"  For what purpose?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jul 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Don't you think that this survey is one-sided. ??? " Only positive results allowed"  For what purpose?



Seek, and ye shall find:

PROBLEMS AT CFRC/Ds - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39587.0.html


----------



## GUNS (22 Jul 2006)

" I have seen the light " Its like walking in on the tail-end of a conversation and offering your opinion, on something that is not relative to the conversation.


----------



## Magravan (22 Jul 2006)

Toronto has been very good at handling my application. Anything that has frustrated me was not only out of their hands, but also something that they worked to correct. The lady who helped me with my medical (whose name I cannot recall for the life of me... Some gratitude...), basically told me that because I was applying as a pilot, that I would need further eye testing. I asked if I could get it in Oshawa, since my ride into Toronto no longer exists, and it would be more convenient, or if perhaps the pre-test that I had done before applying would suffice. Neither were possible, but I still had my PT test to do, so she scheduled it on the same day, -and- made sure that I would get full reimbursement, despite the fact that I would have only been looking at a measly 4 bucks (compared to the $20 or so that it takes me to get in) which was a nice icing on the cake.

The Corporal that I spoke to about my process also got me a CFAT the day after he got ahold of me, set me up with a pilot for my interview in order to give me ample opportunity to ask questions in the interview and the like, and was just generally a pleasure to speak to.

And just another point of note, the Diversity officer, having wandered past me while I was getting sorted out, took me aside and asked if I had any aboriginal background. Presumably, he was going to mention the aspects of it that I might not have realized, but I am not aware of any aboriginal ancestry. Still, the fact that he went out of his way, and took me aside in order to impart information is very cool. He also had some jokes about being swamped for me when two people who were looking for Diversity information came in later on in the day.

All in all, the recruiting centre in Toronto has made it a very enjoyable experience. I'm not 100% finished yet, but thusfar, they've been awesome. I'm optimistic about the future. I cannot say anything about the Oshawa one, because I was given bad information and never gave them the opportunity, but I'd definitely give kudos to Toronto.


----------



## DefiantCdr (13 Jan 2007)

I'm currnetly in the middle of applying to ROTP through the centre in Mississauga and my experiences have been nothing but positive.  I went in to ask a few questions about my application (thinking I'd be about 5 minutes) and a Sgt there went through the entire thing with me and helped not only feel a little less nervous, but alot more confident about my application.  I got a call back 2 days after submitting my application (yesterday was the call back) and am scheduled for my interview, CFAT, and Medical on the 25th.  All the staff there has been nothing but helpful since I first went in there, and they've always been pretty good about everything.


----------



## KenJacobson (18 Jan 2008)

I applied in June 2007 through CFRC Winnipeg. Despite one major mix-up with my paperwork, the staff here were very helpful, especially the Jr. Med Tech who helped get my file though DRDC in a quick and timely manor.


----------



## omgLiam (18 Jan 2008)

I applied at the CFRC here in St. John's last tuesday. I had my medical, CFAT, and interview this monday past.

I was told that all that's left is to wait for my offer. I was expecting this process to take an incredibly long time, and so far it's been flying by. They're good people.


----------



## Soldiergirl (19 Jan 2008)

Well voted CFRC Fredericton. The staff there is the best. I applied online November 27 went in the following Monday to sign it. 2 days later I get a call for CFAT but I didn't qualify for the trades I want. They gave me the info I needed and a retest date.

Did the CFAT retest and medical everything went great. They were very motivating and always helpful. And the medical officer that I got was the very best!!! So I say A1 CFRC Fredericton!!!


----------



## Meridian (19 Jan 2008)

Just curious - how was the data used?

And what about negative experiences?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jan 2008)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Just curious - how was the data used?
> 
> And what about negative experiences?



Overall, it confirmed what I had known already about who was good or bad.  What the higher ups, if they cared, did with it I have no idea.


----------



## dimsum (19 Jan 2008)

CFRC Victoria gets my vote. 

When I was going through a CT from the navy to the air force, I was sailing tons so couldn't always get in during the office hours.  The PA back then stayed late once on a weekday (6pm on a Fri) and even opened CFRC on a Sun so I could get my med stuff done on time for the Aircrew medical.  

I think he's been posted out to the Base Hospital now, but not sure.


----------



## catalyst (23 Jan 2008)

I know its late, but I was very much impressed by the professionalism of the CFRC staff. Always very nice, very knowledgable and very proficient.


----------



## Canadian Mind (23 Jan 2008)

CFRC Victoria. Took about 5-6 weeks from sending my paperwork off to getting a phonecall, including the holidays, then another couple weeks until I underwent my medical, interview, assessment test, etc.


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Jan 2008)

You forgot Sydney, NS. 

Oops, I see it now (grouped with Halifax).


----------

